# Computer slow on MHF.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

When using Safari I find that MHF is very slow. Using Chrome is much faster, but all those adverts. Any cure for either of these problems please. New Apple Mac Mini user.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Isn't there an ad blocker for Apple puters?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes I did have it on, but my tech advisor said it had an extra when downloaded and got rid of it. It did run better afterwards as well.So be careful when selecting downloads now. He is my S.I.L.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

iPad on Safari, speed ok cabby.

Give VS your model and version number and ask their advice, they were helpful when I had picture uploading issues from my iPad early days.

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Cabby

MHF is running fine on my laptop running on Windows 7 and Firefox with Adblock Plus installed.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thats nice, pleased for you Geoff.>> My notebook runs fine as well on Win 7 pro.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Cabby

I was posting to let you know what does work.

I realise that you cannot run Win 7 on Apple, but have you tried Firefox which, as I said, has no problems with Adblock Plus?

Geoff


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Cabby, you can block ads on Chrome by going to their settings. I did it, but can't remember how! But you start by pressing the three parallel horizontal lines on the top of the page, to the right of the address bar. Then you don't need a separate adblocker. Linda


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thats ok Geoff, I knew you were trying to be helpful as usual.00

However it does help as it so happens, as I do have Win 7 on the Mac mini. so will see what happens when I try on there.

Going to try that now Linda thanks.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dunno about anyone else but MHF is running really slow at the moment on my laptop and everything else is fine.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you barryd, glad in a sense that I am not the only one with that problem.


cabby


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, slow here on my Mac with Safari


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

When does VS back up their servers, maybe it corresponds to our time scale and not Canadian time when it might be a quite time for them...

ray.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I use a Mac with Adblock Plus. Been using it floor 6 months now without a problem.

https://adblockplus.org


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I was not on an hour ago when last report of 'slow', but now it is fine.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> When does VS back up their servers, maybe it corresponds to our time scale and not Canadian time when it might be a quite time for them...
> 
> ray.


Its probably mirrored onto a second server constantly and backed up from there so it shouldnt slow down but who knows. Seems ok now.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, the server has eaten a snickers bar and is "better now" :laugh:


tony


----------

